# what do you talk about in therapy



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

what do you talk about and what does the therapist say back to you?

and, what degrees does your therapist have?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't say much because I have SA.


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> I don't say much because I have SA.


You don't even talk to your therapist? So it must not be helping


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

My shrink and I try to find tools to resolve my self hate.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I haven't been in therapy for four years. With my second therapist we'd mostly talk about my past, my childhood, how I got this way, etc. Sometimes we'd talk about what's going on in my life. With my first therapist, many years before that, it was cognitive behavioral therapy so we'd discuss the usual things that go along with that. Mistaken beliefs, self-talk, exposure hierarchies, homework assignments, etc.


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am so bad at the talking, she has to ask me LOTS of questions and put up with short answers. I absolutely hate this part of it, how it makes me feel, and we're having a chat about it at my next session. To me, _this_ is the big issue and reason to be there. I need to learn to open up and talk about myself. I'm happy to talk about anything BUT me. I walk out upset with my self for *not* talking and wanted to quit because I feel more despair because of this difficulty talking. We're supposed to discuss this since I sent her an email to this effect and that I wanted to take a break. She is suggesting that we change approaches. The problem is this 2' wall of protection that I've built around myself that I won't let her pole vault over, nor knock down. She's been *****ing at it bit by bit for the past year, but I feel like we're stalled. Not much she can do if I won't contribute. I'm going to give it a bit more time and see if I can kick myself in gear and force myself to work harder. What does help is me creative assignments then we have something to talk. Argh.


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, I put in ch-i-nk-ing...as in chiseling at something in stone..strange that it put *** in its place!!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

amazingj said:


> You don't even talk to your therapist? So it must not be helping


Correct. I have SA so I don't talk. Thus I don't talk to my therapist either.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

csm2000 said:


> OK, I put in ch-i-nk-ing...as in chiseling at something in stone..strange that it put *** in its place!!


I had a Ch!nky the other night. Lemon chicken.


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve-300 said:


> Correct. I have SA so I don't talk. Thus I don't talk to my therapist either.


Why do you keep seeing a therapist if you dont talk ?


----------

